# Eco-complete Substrate



## kastoner (Apr 21, 2008)

I have just ordered 3 bags of eco-complete substrate for my new tank. has anyone used this product? from what i"ve read it appears that it will be a good choice for my tank but I've never used anything but gravel and plastic plants before.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Eco is a fine product. It does tend to raise the kh of your tank for the first couple of months, so don't be surprised with that.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Wonderful substrate. You will be very happy. I have it in both my 55 and 29 and along with good light, co2, and ferts my plans grow great!


----------



## kastoner (Apr 21, 2008)

I used a substrate calculator that I found in one of the threads and found that I didn't purchase enough and had to buy more. This can get pricey in a hurry. I hope I like the black substrate. It looks really good in books.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Feb 27, 2008)

its really great when you're planting, it keeps the plants nice and tight. the only problem that i encountered with it was that i didn't get enough.

depending on where you live it can get a bit pricey with the shipping and not alot of places sell it locally. but good luck, its an amazing substrate and you'll be totally satisfied


----------



## matt_vasko (May 1, 2008)

It is very expensive. I have a 55 gallon tank and I've actually mixed both eco complete and regular black gravel. It seem to have settled well and gave me a little bit more depth. But I'm worried its not enough. What is the recommend depth for a planted 55 gallon tank?
Matt


----------

